# GolfDelta First Comp!Pics



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Aright chaps,had been cutting for about 8/9 weeks with good results,a few of the older bodybuilders in my gym said I should do a show for the experience so thought fvck it I'm going to just go for it,decided within last 2 weeks to go for it so am doing Mr and Mrs Caledonia,organised by Glencairn Gym.I'm 6 weeks out now so putting up some pics for some feedback.Feeling good just now,diet has been spot on,high protein,mod carbs low/med fat and have loads of energy.Will update with diet and training later on.

Pics are sh1t light and excuse my posing and face,working on the posing,nothing I can do about the face I'm afraid.These were taken today after fasted cardio.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

First in  looking awesome mate, quads are a massive strong point!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking good mate, always thought you've had a pretty decent look to you from your avi.

Suppose you know that pr**k Ramsay then if you're from that area.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking great mate, will follow this


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

:thumb:

Great back...obvious hard work been done!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I love you guys.

@Smitch only speak to him through the forums,i'm from Dundee will be travelling through for it!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking decent mate. Will be at the show


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> I love you guys.
> 
> @Smitch only speak to him through the forums,i'm from Dundee will be travelling through for it!


I'm sure all the Scottish contingent will be there, Weeman, Rab, Weebam etc.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> Looking decent mate. Will be at the show


Mate say hello if you are!I can't wait now,counting down the sleeps haha.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Will do mate. Not too long now yeah. If you need a gym or anything while you are down just let me know


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

Well done dude! Looking good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking well buddy, bit more width on the back and you'll bw flying!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Looking well buddy, bit more width on the back and you'll bw flying!


Tell me about it made the fvckers won't grow out the way lol!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> First in  looking awesome mate, quads are a massive strong point!


Cheers big chap,knew you'd be first in at the site of me in my pants.

Starting [email protected] t-rip on Monday(125mg tren a/50mg mast prop/25mg test p) M/W/F with 50mg dhacks oral winny p/d,running low dose of letro just now too.Was considering adding proviron and/or halo nearer the show what's your experiences with that mate?Also when you usually stop your injectables and switch to oral only (If you do that)?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking good. Who took the pics?!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Cheers big chap,knew you'd be first in at the site of me in my pants.
> 
> Starting [email protected] t-rip on Monday(125mg tren a/50mg mast prop/25mg test p) M/W/F with 50mg dhacks oral winny p/d,running low dose of letro just now too.Was considering adding proviron and/or halo nearer the show what's your experiences with that mate?Also when you usually stop your injectables and switch to oral only (If you do that)?


 :lol: hahahahaha you pr**k 

I usually stop about 2 weeks out all oils mate, then rely on orals.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

NovemberDelta said:


> Looking good. Who took the pics?!


Timer camera app on iPhone!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Timer camera app on iPhone!


Yeah yeah. I'll take some if you want.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Firstly put a sheet on your matress :whistling:

Secondly looking good mate - Lats look like they could use a bit of growth to even everything out but other than that tip top.

Can i ask for my own benefit how long you've been training? whether you've ran any cycles etc?

Your kind of the level i'd like to get to within the next 24 months.

Cheers!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Firstly put a sheet on your matress :whistling:
> 
> Secondly looking good mate - Lats look like they could use a bit of growth to even everything out but other than that tip top.
> 
> ...


Played around with weights since about 16 and I'm 26 now,lifted seriously since about 21,got serious with diet in the last 2 years.Yes I have ran multiple cycles of various lengths and compounds mate lol.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

NovemberDelta said:


> Yeah yeah. I'll take some if you want.


Cool might get you to take some after my refeed at the weekend.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking good mate!!!

Good to see some proper pics of you and not just in your avi (no ****) lol!

Always thought you talk a lot of sense in your posts and one of the members that I always listen to, so I'm defo in for this!

What height/weight are mate?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good mate!!!
> 
> Good to see some proper pics of you and not just in your avi (no ****) lol!
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reps mate :thumb:

I'm 5.11 and was 14st 3 when I weighed myself at weekend down from about 16st 5 when I started dieting.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

50mcg T3 on waking and a DY Black Bomb

35 mins on stationary bike on waking(usually 45 but wanted to do 10 mins HIIT on stairmaster after legs too) 10g BCAAs during.

Quads and calves

Have backed off weight wise slightly and upped volume and intensity for legs.

Superset hacks and lunges ran 4 x through.30-40secs rest between sets

Smith Hacks 10kg e/s 15-20 reps first 3 sets 30 last set

Smith Lunges 10kg e/s 12-15 all sets

Machine leg press - Half stack 40 reps x 1

3/4 stack 30 reps x 1

Leg Extensions - Can't recall exact weights but pyramid up about 5 sets then triple drop set with training partner giving forced reps and negatives then after triple drop straight up to heaviest weight again for forced reps/rest pause.

Seated calf raises - 20kg x 30/20kg x 20/30kg x 15/40kg x 15 then triple drop set to failure

Standing calf raise machine - Not sure on weights on this machine but was very light and controlled 3 sets pyramid up then triple drop set

Static squat against wall - 90 seconds,shaking like a sh1tting dog and collapsed in a heap.

10 mins HIIT Stairmaster,done 

Food

Meal 1

150g Frozen forest fruits

60g Whey

50g oats

Meal 2 - Preworkout

2 x rice cakes

Intraworkout - 10g BCAAs

Meal 3 Postworkout - 45g Coco pops,200ml hazelnut milk,60g whey

Meal 4 - 200g Chicken,half packet couscous,chargrilled pepper and onion,chili sauce

Meal 5 - Same as meal 4

Meal 6 - Undecided have about 500 cals to have something,will be clean though,totally in the zone!

Daily supps are fish oil,saw palmetto,multivit,vit c,vit b6 complex and waiting on a glutamine delivery.

Sure i've missed something important out this post.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

30g Whey

30g coconut flour

200ml hazelnut milk

2 egg whites

1/4 teaspoon baking powder

:thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

50mcg T3 on waking and DY black bomb followed by 45 mins on stationary bike(10g BCAAs during) and then foam rolling and shoulder mobility exercises.

Yesterdays diet was spot on,ended up having an extra 200 cals as helped my mate shift 6 settees from a top floor flat so ended up having 275 P/200 C/75 F.

No weight training today but going to do abs and extra cardio later.



Think I'm going to add a digestive enzyme or psyllium husk as I'm not as 'regular' as I'd liek to be also think it would help with nutrient uptake whilst dieting?Any advice welcome on this.

Gear wise had last jab of tritren yesterday and t400 last week,switching to a ripblend with high tren/med mast/low test but thinking of adding in extra mast.Totals with the ripblend will give me per week

Tren ace - 375mg

Mast prop - 150mg

Test prop - 75mg

If I add 3ml mast would be

Tren ace - 375mg

Mast prop - 450mg

Test prop - 75mg

Thoughts?Also running 50mg dhacks winny per day and am liking it,first time using winny.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Placed an order for 10kg of whey from bbwarehouse last week so PMd them asking for some free samples,didn't expect to receive this much,well impressed,thanks a lot Kieren @BBWarehouse much appreciated and will be sure to review the products!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> 50mcg T3 on waking and DY black bomb followed by 45 mins on stationary bike(10g BCAAs during) and then foam rolling and shoulder mobility exercises.
> 
> Yesterdays diet was spot on,ended up having an extra 200 cals as helped my mate shift 6 settees from a top floor flat so ended up having 275 P/200 C/75 F.
> 
> ...


I was irregular when I started dieting a few weeks ago. Then started psyllium husk (5g 3 times per day) last week and within a couple of days I was almost like clockwork! Although, it's a pale shade of green, must be all the broccoli I'm eating:lol:

I love winny too, can't wait to add that into my cycle. Got some ROHM sitting there looking at me!

How much t3 you going to go up to? Any clens?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Aright chaps,had been cutting for about 8/9 weeks with good results,a few of the older bodybuilders in my gym said I should do a show for the experience so thought fvck it I'm going to just go for it,decided within last 2 weeks to go for it so am doing Mr and Mrs Caledonia,organised by Glencairn Gym.I'm 6 weeks out now so putting up some pics for some feedback.Feeling good just now,diet has been spot on,high protein,mod carbs low/med fat and have loads of energy.Will update with diet and training later on.
> 
> Pics are sh1t light and excuse my posing and face,working on the posing,nothing I can do about the face I'm afraid.These were taken today after fasted cardio.
> 
> ...


Are you on DNP, hence the bedding being on the floor?

6 weeks out you will be well mate


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I was irregular when I started dieting a few weeks ago. Then started psyllium husk (5g 3 times per day) last week and within a couple of days I was almost like clockwork! Although, it's a pale shade of green, must be all the broccoli I'm eating:lol:
> 
> I love winny too, can't wait to add that into my cycle. Got some ROHM sitting there looking at me!
> 
> How much t3 you going to go up to? Any clens?


Will pick some up mate!

I don't plan on upping the T3,i'm happy with how things are going so far,I'd rather up cardio,drop cals before upping t3 tbh.With regards to clen,I don't notice much difference in weight loss running t3 solo compared to t3 and clen so decided to just leave it out.I am a big beleiver in using minimal amount of drugs and not just chucking stuff in for the sake of it plus clen gives me cramps in the gym even with a lot of taurine!

Decided to have a low carb day,just felt like it tbh and also it's only double cardio today!Got caught out as went out for a sunbed and ended up deciding to get a haircut and the hairdresser was mobbed!

Meal 1 - Extra lean steak mince pattie,1 whole egg,1 egg white,25g mixed nuts

Meal 2 - 200g chicken breast

BodyBuilding Warehouse Caramel machiatto protein coffee - this stuff is going to keep me sane,18g protein in a cup of coffee,love it!

Meal 3 - Carbrite blueberry cheesecake protein bar (supp shop beside my hairdresser so picked this up there)

Meal 4 - 2 x extra lean steak mince patties,1 whole egg,1 egg white,25g mixed nuts

Blackcurrant sugar free jelly

Still got about 800 cals left


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sams said:


> Are you on DNP, hence the bedding being on the floor?
> 
> 6 weeks out you will be well mate


DNP is for lazy folk lol,not required.It's not my room that's why the bedding is on the floor!

Cheers buddy,knowing i'm doing a comp has given me a new lease of life in the gym,feeling great.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very impressive mate!!! Practice posing quads. Some pics ya have it perfect but the others they don't look anywhere near as good as they can. Just practice posing as much as you can. Seeing the Brits this last time around, people with the better physiques didn't do as well as some others because their posing just didn't show off their physique well.

You look well on track with bodyfat this far out. Get fullness nailed and will look awesome mate.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very impressive mate!!! Practice posing quads. Some pics ya have it perfect but the others they don't look anywhere near as good as they can. Just practice posing as much as you can. Seeing the Brits this last time around, people with the better physiques didn't do as well as some others because their posing just didn't show off their physique well.
> 
> You look well on track with bodyfat this far out. Get fullness nailed and will look awesome mate.


Cheers mate!Yeh I'm away to get help with the posing side of things,not as easy as it looks and everyone has said the same as you,practice practice practice!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Cheers mate!Yeh I'm away to get help with the posing side of things,not as easy as it looks and everyone has said the same as you,practice practice practice!


The help will be priceless mate. Will help loads and yeah I practice pretty much every single day and still don't get it right and don't even have plans to compete now either. Your delts are very good aswel as arms, would say back needs the most work on your next of season but look pretty balanced really mate. Be great to see the comp pics. Anyone prepping you?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> The help will be priceless mate. Will help loads and yeah I practice pretty much every single day and still don't get it right and don't even have plans to compete now either. Your delts are very good aswel as arms, would say back needs the most work on your next of season but look pretty balanced really mate. Be great to see the comp pics. Anyone prepping you?


My back def needs work on lat width.

Prep wise I'm hopefully being introduced to the guy who runs/promotes the Dundee bodybuilding show so hopefully he will agree to give me guidance the last 6 weeks.you practice posing and you've no plans to compete?Vain [email protected] :tongue:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> My back def needs work on lat width.
> 
> Prep wise I'm hopefully being introduced to the guy who runs/promotes the Dundee bodybuilding show so hopefully he will agree to give me guidance the last 6 weeks.you practice posing and you've no plans to conpete?Vain [email protected] :tongue:


It's because I always did have plans to compete but not sure I'm bothered now tbh. We will see.

That will help loads!! He will obviously know exactly how tk help you


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> It's because I always did have plans to compete but not sure I'm bothered now tbh. We will see.
> 
> That will help loads!! He will obviously know exactly how tk help you


You know you will regret it if you don't compete mate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> You know you will regret it if you don't compete mate!


Yeah but I'll never be ready lol last diet made me realise how small I am and how much I need to gain to at least be competitive. Will never say never but just enjoying taking time to grow at the minute.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah but I'll never be ready lol last diet made me realise how small I am and how much I need to gain to at least be competitive. Will never say never but just enjoying taking time to grow at the minute.


Fair enough.I'm kind of glad I just decide last minute tbh because it just gave me at 'fvck it lets do it' attitude.I've always wanted to compete but always found a reason not to but feel ready this time.If I back out last minute(I won't) I'll still be in the best shape I've been in.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Just out of curiosity mate, what was your condition like at 16+ stone? Any pics?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Seconds 45 min session on stationary bike just now.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Just out of curiosity mate, what was your condition like at 16+ stone? Any pics?


Will have a quick look mate!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> View attachment 148639
> 
> 
> Seconds 45 min session on stationary bike just now.


Nice!!!

Is that 90mins today?!?!

All LISS or HIIT?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Is that 90mins today?!?!
> 
> All LISS or HIIT?


All LISS mate.

Here's me at 16+ stone over Christmas time.



And here's me a few years ago at 18 stone lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Is that 90mins today?!?!
> 
> All LISS or HIIT?


If I remember correctly you rate masteron don't you mate?how much would you run p/w?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> If I remember correctly you rate masteron don't you mate?how much would you run p/w?


I certainly do mate!

I'm currently running 600mg mast e (NP) and 750mg test e (AP)

Tbh I've no idea what would be ideal doses for a comp prep run in? Well out of my depth there!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Trensomnia kicked in!Took an age to drift off,felt like the lightest sleep ever and now woke up starving!Going to do my cardio now might as well seen as I'm awake.Will be training chest tris and abs today then sleep in the afternoon as working on the doors tonight.getting my bodyfat measured at the gym by my mate who's recently become a PT,wants practice with the callipers.Was 13% 2 weeks ago I want to be 11% today.I know it isn't bang on accurate but lower measurements mean progress!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

50mcg t3 and DY black bomb on waking,followed by 45 mins on bike.

Away to tuck into this



3 pancakes and a cup of caramel machiatto,64g protein thanks to bodybuilding warehouse.Honestly not just saying this cos I got it free but I'm really impressed with both these products,the pancakes are actually like real pancakes!

Going to gym to do chest tris and abs later this morning.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Good set of legs mate, I'm sure you will do great!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Good set of legs mate, I'm sure you will do great!!


Cheers mate,that's from being a little fat rugby player when I was young haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In. Good luck mate :beer:

Looking very well to say the least!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> In. Good luck mate :beer:
> 
> Looking very well to say the least!


Much appreciated mate,was worried about doing this log tbh but feedback has given me a boost!

Just jabbed 0.5ml test base into each pec,never jabbed pec before kept thinking of the scene in Pulp Fiction haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Much appreciated mate,was worried about doing this log tbh but feedback has given me a boost!
> 
> Just jabbed 0.5ml test base into each pec,never jabbed pec before kept thinking of the scene in Pulp Fiction haha.


You'll smash it mate, be good to say you've done it :beer:

Haha, I love pecs! Probably easiest jabs to do


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Will update properly soon!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chest and tris

Giant set 4x through

Decline barbell 100kg 12-30reps

Hammer plate loaded press 30kg e/s 20-25 reps

Pressups to failure each set

Hard work and pump was massive after first set

Superset 3 x through

Rear delt machine used for pec flyes stack 10-20 reps

Body weight dips to failure no less than 15 reps

Incline smith pyramid up added 20kg each set up to 100kg then triple drop

Cable flyes same as above but after triple drop immediately went heavy again for rest pause

Rope pushdowns half stack 3/4 stack full stack all 15/20

Decline DB skulls very light and slow 3 sets

Huge pump couldn't have given any more!combo of test base and Warrior rage did the trick lol.

Food

Meal 1-bodybuilding warehouse pancakes,these are fvcking lovely!

Bodybuilding warehouse caramel macchiato

Meal 2- 4 rice cakes and 2 servings warrior rage sample

Intra - 10g BCAAs and 40g maltodextrin

Meal 3- Post workout 45 grams Wheetos 200ml hazelnut milk and 60g whey

Meal 4- 200g turkey steak 200g sweet potato wedges

Meal 5- 200g turkey steak 4 rice cakes

Meal 6- will be bodybuilding warehouse coffee before I head to work

Meal 7- when I finish work 40g whey and tbspn peanut butter before bed

Met up with a prep guy who runs the Ardler show in dundee,was really helpful gave me tips on posing and said I had a lot of potential.Said too late in the game to work on lat width but says I'm to do more hanging leg raises etc for lower abs and hyper extensions for lower back.Was happy with the feedback from someone so experienced,said I had good genetics  He did suggest I started power walking fasted over stationary bike not sure what others think of this?

Feeling good,having a refeed on Sunday and switch to ripblend on Monday.Pecs are sore from jabbing them,I think may be doms but doubt it!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mate. You look awesome. But sort your posing as its letting down your physique big time.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Mate. You look awesome. But sort your posing as its letting down your physique big time.


Thanks mate!As I've said posing is sh1t but just started getting help with it,you will be impressed this time next week :thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Was working last night got to bed about 0430 but I ALWAYS wake up at same time whether i've been working or not.....0700 

50mcg t3 and a DY black bomb,necked a litre of water then did 40,mins powerwalking,nice day but a bit 'bracing'!

Having a no/low carb day today,refeed tomorrow,I like to deplete before that to see how I fill out.Will do an upper body session and abs today purely for depletion purposes,no heavy lifts at all then will go for a sauna,steam room after and hopefully get a kip in the afternoon as working again tonight.Got asked if I was Ukranian on the door last night,the guy was adamant I was Ukranian,never heard a Ukranian speak like he's from Dundee before.....Also had some 'local artists' in,an MC act who were all white but thought they were from Compton,one of them didn't have cash to get in so asked his mate 'Yo bust me a ten spot bro' so cringeworthy!

Will update later today!

Also plan on getting pics taken today,my dads a pretty keen photographer so he will enjoy playing with his fancy camera!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> All LISS mate.
> 
> Here's me at 16+ stone over Christmas time.
> 
> ...


How did you cut to go from this to what you are now mate!?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

TITO said:


> How did you cut to go from this to what you are now mate!?


From Christmas I basically calculated my maintenance cals and knocked 500 off and did a IIFYM approach to eating,as I lost weight I cleaned my carb sources up and also carb cycled for a bit which was good.When weightloss stalled I added in cardio and kept doing so anytime I didn't lose weight,i lost weight weekly on the same cals just by tweaking cardio.As it got harder to lose I cleaned up all my food sources and increased cardio again.Now I've decided to compete things are totally regimented and dairy is out too 250-275 protein,200-220g carbs and 70-90g fat is doing me well just now,just need to find what works for you!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Carbs going in well,proper update this evening


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> View attachment 148849
> 
> 
> Carbs going in well,proper update this evening


Vascularity is crazy mate!

Well on course it seems!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just seen this , all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Just taken now got proper ones to make comparison pics between depletion and tomorrow post carb up.Got family down for dinner so will update more in depth later.Total day off training today not even cardio,feels weird lol.

@ewen always a pleasure,never a chore :thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Morning all,beautiful day here so been out for 45 min powerwalk after 50mcg t3 and a black bomb,10g BCAA intra.Was enthusiastic at first as you can tell



Over the weekend I carb depleted for just over 36 hours,with a fasted cardio session and a fasted weights session on Saturday then had my reefeed yesterday 800g carbs 

I've got comparison pics but tbh I don' think they give a real idea of how different I looked post carb up,my vascularity was ridiculous.

Dunno why they wouln't upload normally!

Still feeling good,training back soonish away to do weighted pullups till my arms fall off 










Oh also start T-rip today and adding extra mast prop from Cambridge research when it arrives so wiull be running

Tren ace 375mg

Mast prop 450mg

Test prop 75mg

50mg Dhacks winstrol p/d upped to 100mg last 2 weeks with 50mg dhacks var for last 2 weeks

Running letro too as nips are a bit puffy

Using test base preorkout but wil ditch this soon as I'm sure that's what puffing my nips only started once I used this!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Evening all.45 mins powerwalk done fasted first thing then did back/bit of bi's in the afternoon.

Pic on LEFT is depleted,think this was Saturday am,right pic was taken this morning after my carb up yesterday,which I thoroughly enjoyed!

Weight before depletion was 14 stone 3,depleted in left pic 14 stone 1 and weight in right pic today 14 stone 6.Will be interesting to see what it stabalises at over next few days!



*Back and Bis*

Bodyweight pullups 2 x 10

15kg added pullups x 8

20kg added pullups x 6 DROPSET bodyweight to failure

*Meadow rows supersetted with Hammer lat pulldowns* these were performed very slow and controlled with long squeeze at top of meadows and bottom of lat pulls.30 secs between sets.

Meadows 50kg x 15/12/10

Lat pulls 25kg each side x 15/12/10

Last set

Meadows 20kg x 20

Lat pulls 15 e/s x 20

*V-bar cable rows* supersetted with *Underhand cable rows*

Half stack each set 12/10/8 both exercises 30 secs between sets

Last set quarter stack 20 reps both exercises

*Straight arm pushdown*

15kg x 20 x 2

20kg x 30 x 1

*Pullover machine*

Quarter stack 30 x 2

*Hammer low row*

20kg e/s 30x2 very slow and squeezed

*Standing EZ curs*

5kg e/s 15 x 3

Last set got training partner to add extra 5kg each side whilst contracted banged out 12 cheat reps then got forced reps then drop setted back to 5kg e/s

Finished with 20 x 2 hyperextensions

Great workout looked full and vascular

*Diet*

Meal 1 - 30g whey

50g oats

Banana

Teaspoon organic honey

Train - Intra - 10g BCAAs

Meal 2 PWO - 45g Coco pops

200ml almond milk

60g whey

Meal 3 - 200g turkey mince

100g white basmati

chilli sauce

Meal 4 - 220g lean pork loin steak,trimmed of fat

100g white basmati

Chilli sauce

Meal 5 - Bodybuilding Warehouse Lemon pancake

Got 300+ cals to eat still.Also waiting on my glutamine from Protein Lifestyle been nearly a week!

Not doing much tonight apart from chilling,may do an extra 20 mins cardio whilst watching tv later,rock n roll lifestyle!

Edit pic on right was taken last night not this morning,got myself confused lol.

This was this morning post fasted cardio


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

So after my refeed of double calories and 800g carbs,I now weigh in at 14st 1......same as I was depleted lol,despite looking much fuller,leaner and mentally feeling much better after all that food!My weight was 14 st 3 consistently all of last week,depleted 14 st 1, 14 st 6 day after refeed and now down to 14 st 1  Interesting game this!

Jabbed 1ml of [email protected] T-rip in delt with an orange,slight pip this morning and jabbed 1ml Cambridge research Mast prop in other delt,no pip at all,nice fancy packaging too.(jabbed seperetely only due to only getting the mast last night.Also received some 50mg var,enough to run for the last 3 weeks alongside 100mg winny.

Training shoulders later will be combo of giant sets/supersets Y3T week style and will do abs as ended up not doing abs yesterday had lower back cramp after hyperextensions.

Did an hours posing practice last night and finding it easier to pose and smile and not shake like a leaf lol.

Will update later and tryy to get some pics from in the gym cos they have good light haha.Off to do my powerwalk shortly,took 50mcg t3,black bomb,20mcg clen and 5g glutamine and have 10g Myprotein BCAA Pepetides tropical storm in a litre bottle for my stroll,lovely day again!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely stuff mate :beer:

Not too sure on the rape face in the hoodie :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff mate :beer:
> 
> Not too sure on the rape face in the hoodie :lol:


That's my happy face mate lol


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> So after my refeed of double calories and 800g carbs,I now weigh in at 14st 1......same as I was depleted lol,despite looking much fuller,leaner and mentally feeling much better after all that food!My weight was 14 st 3 consistently all of last week,depleted 14 st 1, 14 st 6 day after refeed and now down to 14 st 1  Interesting game this!
> 
> Jabbed 1ml of [email protected] T-rip in delt with an orange,slight pip this morning and jabbed 1ml Cambridge research Mast prop in other delt,no pip at all,nice fancy packaging too.(jabbed seperetely only due to only getting the mast last night.Also received some 50mg var,enough to run for the last 3 weeks alongside 100mg winny.
> 
> ...


After reading your thread the morning stroll sounded like a good idea so I have done mine this morning. My weapon of choice for extra resistance!!!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> So after my refeed of double calories and 800g carbs,I now weigh in at 14st 1......same as I was depleted lol,despite looking much fuller,leaner and mentally feeling much better after all that food!My weight was 14 st 3 consistently all of last week,depleted 14 st 1, 14 st 6 day after refeed and now down to 14 st 1  Interesting game this!


It certainly is crazy how the body responds at times!

Bet those 800g of carbs were sweeeeeeeeet!

What source did you get the majority from? Think I would've hammered oats, love me some oats!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> It certainly is crazy how the body responds at times!
> 
> Bet those 800g of carbs were sweeeeeeeeet!
> 
> What source did you get the majority from? Think I would've hammered oats, love me some oats!


Pffff oats,have oats every day fvck that!

Kingsmill - 50 50 Bagel, 186 g

Asda Deli - Cooked Turkey, 100 g

Condiments - Helmans - Light Mayo, 1 table spoon (14 g)

Kelloggs - Nutri-grain Breakfast Bakes Raisin, 90 g

Kelloggs - Rice Krispie Square Rocky Road, 68 g

Bodybuilding Warehouse - Pure 80 Whey Protein Concentrate, 30 g

Asda - Choco Flakes (Without Milk), 80 g

Alpro - Hazelnut Milk, 200 ml

Sunblest - Pancake, 4 whole

Golden Syrup - Lyle's, 4 Teaspoon (5g)

Snack A Jacks - 1 Rice Cakes - Salt & Vinegar, 21 g

Ben and Jerrys - Greek Frzen Yogart, 2/5 cup (102g)

Kelloggs - Rice Krispie Square Rocky Road, 34 g

Kelloggs - Nutri-grain Breakfast Bakes Raisin, 90 g

Asda - Butchers Selection Beef Stewing Steak, 200 g

Ben and Jerrys - Greek Frzen Yogart, 1/4 cup (102g)

Tesco - Wholemeal Pitta Breads, 0.5 pitta

Sunblest - Pancake, 4 whole

Asda - Choco Flakes (Without Milk), 80 g

Drink - Almond Milk - Unsweetened, 200 ml

Grandessa - Strawberry Jam, 30 g

New York Bakery Co. - Cinnamon and Raisin Bagel, 1 bagel (90g)

Kelloggs - Nutri-grain Breakfast Bakes Raisin, 45 g

Asda - Chosen by You - Low Fat Toffee Flavoured Yogurt, 1 pot

Pink Lady Apple, 1 apple



grant hunter said:


> After reading your thread the morning stroll sounded like a good idea so I have done mine this morning. My weapon of choice for extra resistance!!!!!!
> View attachment 148966


Nic one mate congratulations!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> View attachment 148969
> View attachment 148970


Some comp winning quads there mate :beer:

How are hams looking?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Some comp winning quads there mate :beer:
> 
> How are hams looking?


Will try to get a pic in gym today mate!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Impressive mate!. Will be following... :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tri's look excellent


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Yesterday - *Shoulders and light tris*

Superset - 30 secs between sets

*Smith Press* 20kg each side(the bar is heavy on this machine!) 15/12/10

*Front plate raise *15kg 15/12/10

Last set Smith 10kg e/s x 30

Plate raise 10kg x 30

Superset 30 secs rest between sets

*Hammer BNP - single shoulder at a time*

10kg e/s x 15/12/10

*
Standing lat raise*

10kg x 15/12/10

Last set Hammer 5kg each side x 40

Late raise 6kg x 40

Superset 30 secs rest between sets

*Smith shrugs* 20kg e/s 15/12/10

*Behind back barbell shrugs* 15/12/10

*Cable lat raise* Pyramided up stack 5 times,drop set to bottom then back to heaviest weight to partials/failure

*Tris*

*Rope pushdowns* - Pyramid up stack no rest,triple drop then back to heaviest for partials/failure

*Reverse grip bar pushdowns* - 2 x 40reps

*Abs*

*Hanging leg raise *2 x 12

*Hanging knee raises* 2 x 12

DONE!





Today - fasted powerwalk done after t3 and black bomb.Eaten 6 eggs white,1 whole egg,30g whey.50g oats made into pancakes.Jabbed 1ml t-rip,1ml mast prop and 1ml test base.Leaving to do legs soon 

Oh and this arrived(yes it's allowed in the comp I've asked)



GAME ON!!

Oh and was bang on 14 stone this morningwas 14.3 all last week,14.1 after 36 hour deplete and 14.6 after refeed of 5000 cals and 800g carbs.Happy chap.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

that cheeky smile is going to win you lots of points in the competition.

well done, must be lots of effort that put into this! good luck for the competition!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow you look great m8  well done


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

*Legs*

Weights all look light but it's an intense workout!

Edit forgot I started with hams!!

Seated leg curls light,pyramid up no rest 5 sets

Lying leg curls 3 x 15 reps quarter stack

DB romanian deadlifts 14kg x 30 x 2

*Superset Smith hacks and Leg Press- 15/12/10 30 secs rest between sets*

*Hacks 10kg each side x 15/12/10*

*
Leg press - 150kh each side 15/12/10*

*Leg extensions* - not sure on numbers but very light,very controlled and squeeze at the top

1 x 40 reps

1 x 50 reps drop set 1 pin another 50 reps

Static hold for 1 min each legs,was shaking like a leaf

*Smith Lunges* 10kg e/s 15/12/10 drop 5kg each side to failure

*Standing calf raises* 3 pins in stack so very light

100 reps in 3 sets drop weight another 100 reps in 5 sets

*Abs*

Hanging leg raises supersetted with cable rope crunches to failure x 3

Done

Ham pic is sh1t my mate assured me 'yeh yeh it's a good one' lol it's rubbish,shadow is right where my ham sits!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Weights all look light but it's an intense workout!
> 
> ...


Impressive mate.

Hope you punched him in the cùnt for that pic :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Impressive mate.
> 
> Hope you punched him in the cùnt for that pic :lol:


Lol was in a rush,trusted his judgement so just took my phone back and only looked on way home was like 'he's got to be kidding!'

Cheers mate really enjoying things just now,seems to be coming together nicely.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Lol was in a rush,trusted his judgement so just took my phone back and only looked on way home was like 'he's got to be kidding!'
> 
> Cheers mate really enjoying things just now,seems to be coming together nicely.


Next time then 

Coming together nicely is an understatement mate!

Come across very focused on what you want and need to do. Comp should be a breeze so long as last few days are nailed :beer:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Next time then
> 
> Coming together nicely is an understatement mate!
> 
> Come across very focused on what you want and need to do. Comp should be a breeze so long as last few days are nailed :beer:


Thanks mate very motivational!

Tbh getting on stage is the big step but I'm not going to lie,I'd love to place well!

All the compounds I used in the lead up to and the ones I'm using just now(apart from winny) I've used in the past and it's really taught me that having a 'decent' diet and doing 'some cardio' doesn't cut it,as many/all of the more experienced guys on here say time and time again,it's getting these things nailed,diet spot on (ACTUALLY spot on),doing cardio consistently and training like your life depends on it,THEN the drugs that bring it all together.Using gear and having a half decent diet and training/cardio will make you look 'decent'(unless you're very gifted genetically).If I really want my desired physique it's going to take hard work and sacrifice,depends how much people really want it!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Thanks mate very motivational!
> 
> Tbh getting on stage is the big step but I'm not going to lie,I'd love to place well!
> 
> All the compounds I used in the lead up to and the ones I'm using just now(apart from winny) I've used in the past and it's really taught me that having a 'decent' diet and doing 'some cardio' doesn't cut it,as many/all of the more experienced guys on here say time and time again,it's getting these things nailed,diet spot on (ACTUALLY spot on),doing cardio consistently and training like your life depends on it,THEN the drugs that bring it all together.Using gear and having a half decent diet and training/cardio will make you look 'decent'(unless you're very gifted genetically).If I really want my desired physique it's going to take hard work and sacrifice,depends how much people really want it!


Spot on mate!!!

I've never been as good with my diet as I am now and I'm really feeling the benefits tbh.

Luckily, i love cardio so it's never a chore. Even throughout winter I made sure I did a few sessions per week so it wasn't a big deal doing more like I am now whilst cutting.

Can really relate to this journal too. Your body weight/height is very similar to myself, shame I've got a few years on you though you young fvcker :lol:

But yeah, I imagine by the end of my cut I'll be somewhere around your weight (currently 14st 10lb).

Still not doing a comp though haha..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My goal is 14stone @ 10% body fat so your pics are a good bench mark to aim for. How tall are you.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> My goal is 14stone @ 10% body fat so your pics are a good bench mark to aim for. How tall are you.


5.11 mate.Never thought i'd hear people say i'd be a physique to aim for lol.weird this.



Sharpy76 said:


> Spot on mate!!!
> 
> I've never been as good with my diet as I am now and I'm really feeling the benefits tbh.
> 
> ...


Mate you look lean in every pic i've seen of you haha,you've def got good genetics!I'm loving cardio just,i thought powerwalking would be boring but I think mentally it's brilliant,mind you all I really think about when I walk is how my weight session will go later in the day haha.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Credit where credit is due. You have obviously worked hard to get into shape and reading how other are getting on always helps with motivation ( for me anyway ).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing quads mate!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Amazing quads mate!!


Mate coming from you that's a massive compliment!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

As usual,have woken up at same time despite working till 3 and not getting to sleep till back of 4!Away to get water down me and take my t3 and black bomb then I'll get powerwalking.Got 10g BCAA and 5g glutamine for during.Will catch up on sleep this afternoon,working again tonight,Friday and Saturday.

Training chest at 4 today which is a lot later than usual for me but my training partner has an exam so can't make it earlier.Happy enough means I'll have more meals in me and hopefully get some decent lifts!Consistently weighing 14.0 bang on now in the mornings so I'm happy with that,getting my bf% done with callipers before training today,I know it's not accurate but my mate has recently became a PT at my gym and asked to practice on me,was 12.9% apparently 2 weeks ago,as long as it's lower this week i'll be happy!

Food is pretty much all prepped for today apart from main meal

Meal 1 - Oats and Whey

Meal 2 - Cod and wholegrain rice with chilli sauce and green veg

Meal 3 - Same as meal 2

Meal 4 - 4 x rice cakes,scoop whey

Intra - 30g maltodextrin/10g BCAA/5g Glutamine

Meal 5 - PWO -45g Wheetos.200ml hazelnut milk,60g whey,5g glutamine

Meal 6 - Probably turkey steak,sweet pot and veg

Meal 7 - Either lean meat with olive oil or whey and peanut butter

Pre-bed 5g glutamine

Looks nice but cold again outside!

Cheers for all the positive comments guys,it really is keeping me motivated,really glad i started this log.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> As usual,have woken up at same time despite working till 3 and not getting to sleep till back of 4!Away to get water down me and take my t3 and black bomb then I'll get powerwalking.Got 10g BCAA and 5g glutamine for during.Will catch up on sleep this afternoon,working again tonight,Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Training chest at 4 today which is a lot later than usual for me but my training partner has an exam so can't make it earlier.Happy enough means I'll have more meals in me and hopefully get some decent lifts!Consistently weighing 14.0 bang on now in the mornings so I'm happy with that,getting my bf% done with callipers before training today,I know it's not accurate but my mate has recently became a PT at my gym and asked to practice on me,was 12.9% apparently 2 weeks ago,as long as it's lower this week i'll be happy!
> 
> ...


I'm by no means an expert but judging by your pics, I'd say you'll be closer to 10% surely?!

Whatever it is, you're coasting in nicely and you'll be more than ready!

Working lates AND prepping must be tough so I'd doff my cap if I had one


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm by no means an expert but judging by your pics, I'd say you'll be closer to 10% surely?!
> 
> Whatever it is, you're coasting in nicely and you'll be more than ready!
> 
> Working lates AND prepping must be tough so I'd doff my cap if I had one


I've no idea tbh,i Have veins on my hips which I don't like lol think that's a sign of low bf!If i'm 100% i think i could have got back to sleep but I'm excited to get another day of prep underway haha!As we say in Dundee,I'm a 'no righter' 

Forgot to mention that preworkout as well as my usual jabs I took 50mg Dhacks var with my usual winny,I think i'll enjoy var in future the pump was fvcking awesome the combo of var and winny is a winner!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Taken now,off for powerwalk!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bend your wrists more on the rear double bicep but apart from that posing looks better.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Side tri is a great shot for you! Maybe try and twist a little more so can see more of your chest


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Taken now,off for powerwalk!
> 
> View attachment 149143
> 
> ...


When is the show you fat fck?

Only joking mate, looking awesome!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> When is the show you fat fck?
> 
> Only joking mate, looking awesome!!


18th May!So still over 4 weeks to go


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> 18th May!So still over 4 weeks to go


where?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> where?


Kilmarnock,organised by Glencairn gym mate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Kilmarnock,organised by Glencairn gym mate.


Ahh well, had it been midlands, south east or south west I would have pootled along with my zimmer to scream inappropriate comments during pre judging :lol:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

look cracking mate! really great read aswel considering im in prep for a show june 8th this is very motivational!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Ahh well, had it been midlands, south east or south west I would have pootled along with my zimmer to scream inappropriate comments during pre judging :lol:


I may have done the same just without the elderly equipment and distinct smell of p1ss


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I may have done the same just without the elderly equipment and distinct smell of p1ss


Only since being on this new diet when my fluid intake has gone through the roof :lol:

(honestly)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Only since being on this new diet when my fluid intake has gone through the roof :lol:
> 
> (honestly)


I had no idea sperm did that to you mate :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

@DiggyV you are risking an infraction from a real mod if you keep cluttering my journal about old mans p1ss.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> @DiggyV you are risking an infraction from a real mod if you keep cluttering my journal about old mans p1ss.


 :ban:


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking Good mate, Hope you do well..!!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Best workout I've had in months!!

Meal 1 - Granola,banana,almond milk,whey

Meal 2 - Cod rice chilli sauce veg

Meal 3 - same as above

Meal 4 Preworkout 3 rice cakes and BBwarehouse protein caramel machiatto,50mg Dhacks var,50mg dhacks winny

Intra - 30g malto,10g BCAA,5g glutamine

Post - 45g wheetos,200ml hazelnut milk 60g whey

Meal 5 - will be turkey chilli

Went in to get my bodyfat done........reading from callipers was 8%,doubt the accuracy but it's still 5% down from 2 weeks ago so well happy!

*CHEST*

*Decline Barbell *

60 x 12

100 x 10

120 x 4

140 x 4

160 x 4

170 x 2 This is matching a PB from when I was over 2 stone heavier,it's crazy how my body is responding just now!

*Dips*

Bodyweight x 12

15kg x 10

25kg x 12

35kg x 17 again am totally shocked at my stregth just now was feeling invincible in the gym today

*Hammer Press*

20kg e/s x 10

40kg e/s x 10

60kg e/s x 10

triple drop set to failure

*Cable Flyes*

1/4 stack x 12

1/2 stack x 12

Full stack x 10 drop set to half x 20

Hanging leg raises to faulure x 2 and hyperextensions to fail x 2.Done.Now for a bath,some food then out to work!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Fantastic sh1t mate, but judging how you're looking no surprise:beer:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking very well mate, just read the whole log so far. Keep it up, you'll do great


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Best workout I've had in months!!
> 
> Meal 1 - Granola,banana,almond milk,whey
> 
> ...


Amazing stuff mate!!! On both your bf and smashing it in the gym!

Whether the calipers are accurate or not, you've still come down a helluva lot in 2wks. I can imagine that giving you even more of a push in these last few weeks.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Amazing stuff mate!!! On both your bf and smashing it in the gym!
> 
> Whether the calipers are accurate or not, you've still come down a helluva lot in 2wks. I can imagine that giving you even more of a push in these last few weeks.


Cheers bud as you say whether the callipers are correct or not all the other measurements are down(apart from forearms,no i've ot increased w4nking)!

Fininished work and was in bed asleep for 0330-0400 just woke now so will powerwalk soon.Day off weights,may do ab work at home but plan on a lot of posing practice today!

Really beautiful morning here,makes these walks a pleasure!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is the power walking the only form of cardio you do ? I'm only asking because I have a knee injury so I'm limited to the static bike but as the weather is picking up I want to be out and about in the sun not stuck in a gym staring at a grey wall.


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

such a great job, well done

p.s. i like your diet


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Is the power walking the only form of cardio you do ? I'm only asking because I have a knee injury so I'm limited to the static bike but as the weather is picking up I want to be out and about in the sun not stuck in a gym staring at a grey wall.


Yes mate was doing stationary bike myself but was recommended the walking,great for clearing the head and wakes me up!



gymlady said:


> such a great job, well done
> 
> p.s. i like your diet


Thanks a lot,don't think people realise how much I appreciate the comments,it's having a realy positive effect on me.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Yes mate was doing stationary bike myself but was recommended the walking,great for clearing the head and wakes me up!
> 
> Thanks a lot,don't think people realise how much I appreciate the comments,it's having a realy positive effect on me.


Don't get carried away they'll always be someone to bring you back down to earth you fat git. :lol:

Seriously though mate you are doing really well. :thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Don't get carried away they'll always be someone to bring you back down to earth you fat git. :lol:
> 
> Seriously though mate you are doing really well. :thumb:


I'm good enough at putting myself down mate don'y worry about that!Thanks though!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Was supposed to be off weights today but I just go by how I feel so going to do arms and abs soon.Experimenting foodwise a bit just now as a few of the guys I'm being advised from reckon I'm slightly ahead of schedule bodyfat wise so I'm going to carb backload today,never done it before so will be interesting.

Jabbed MusclePharma test base in both bi's and tri's lol,1ml T-rip and 1ml mast prop in glute and taken 50mg winny and 50mg var tabs.So will be training without carbs in me will get pics in the gym to see what peoples thoughts are.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome chest session you strong cùnt!!

PMSL at pinning arms, I love jabbing bi's and tri's :lol:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Delayed but subbed to this.

Look very good in pics. Always seemed to have a level head on you so will follow with interest


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry for lack of updates knackered from work and gym will update this afternoon!Cheers for the comments!


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking sick man, that last pose is the best imo. Symmetry and those rounded delts, mirin. Wish you all the best with the competition


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

What's your protocol for the var and winnys mate?

All at once or spaced out?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> What's your protocol for the var and winnys mate?
> 
> All at once or spaced out?


Winny I just take all preworkout,will split when I up dose to 100mg.The var I was just using to see how I reacted as got a few extra from my source,will only be running both together in last 2 weeks so will Prob split Winny dose preworkout/prebed and take the var preworkout.

Knackered must have had about 10 hours sleep in the last 3 nights and just trained back and did an hour working on my routine,bath,power nap,will update on here then work at 8,thank god I'm not in tomorrow night!What you running just now Sharps?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Winny I just take all preworkout,will split when I up dose to 100mg.The var I was just using to see how I reacted as got a few extra from my source,will only be running both together in last 2 weeks so will Prob split Winny dose preworkout/prebed and take the var preworkout.
> 
> Knackered must have had about 10 hours sleep in the last 3 nights and just trained back and did an hour working on my routine,bath,power nap,will update on here then work at 8,thank god I'm not in tomorrow night!What you running just now Sharps?


Careful you don't burn out mate!!

I'm currently running 750mg AP test e, 600mg NP mast e. T3 and winnys got added this week.

Tren ace should be added in a few weeks!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Gone a bit quiet in here, everything alright fella?!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Gone a bit quiet in here, everything alright fella?!


Busy as fvck mate all going well will update tonight away to train chest!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RIGHT!I am back,been busy,haven't gone off the rails or anything and lost the plot!

Been some interesting developments re the comp.Basically i was introduced to the guy who runs the gym complex and bodybuilding show in Dundee.He was really keen to get me back up and train at his place and said I've got the potential to do some damage in the show.Showed him my diet and chemical use and he was happy with both,said my diet was 'impeccable' actually lol.

Have still been training and dieting but will now be training up at his gym M/W/F.Did back/tris with his last week and had doms for first time in ages!Also one of the Masters competitors up there is going to give me posing tuition so all looking good.Will be adding in an extra 20-30 mins cardio 2-3 times a week as well as daily 45 min powerwalk,really want lower abs and lower back out on show day.

CBA logging my last few training sessions lol as I've forgotten them but will be training legs today and will def log after and hopefully get some pics up 

Did half hour on stationary bike as it is like Dundee is in the centre of a cloud this morning,took 50mcg T3 and black bomb pore and 10g BCAA and 5g glutamine intra

Diet so far;

100g BodybuildingWarehouse protein pancakes 390 cals/46 P/40 C/6 F

Will have a banana and 2 rice cakes pre training and 40g malto/10g bcaa/5g glutamine/5g creatine intra

Will update later.......promise this time!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like things are going very well for you. Training with the guy who runs the contest can't do anything but good.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Sounds like things are going very well for you. Training with the guy who runs the contest can't do anything but good.


Well he's not running this show as im competing in the Caledonia.....he is a judge though!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good to have friends in high places.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Good to have friends in high places.


I'd like to think i'd place well regardless if he was judging or not.I'd rather do sh1t than think I'd been placed unfairly due to knowing someone tbh.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Quads and hams

Started with hams was training with a female BBer,not going to lie,she hammered me I'm in bits.No big weights but good form and plenty volume,minimal rest between sets and exercises.

Stiff leg deadlifts 10x10 barely any rest between sets

Seated ham curls neutral foot position 20/15/12/10/8 minimal rest

Seated hams toes out 20/15/12/10/8

Seated hams toes in 20/15/12/10/8

Smith hacks 15/12/10/8 drop set to failure then more weight added for partials to failure.

Leg extensions pyramid up until 10 reps couldn't be done then triple drop,forced reps and negatives.

Done,was almost sick and hams are sore already.Glad I've got work tonight...... :whistling:

Will do abs and double cardio tomorrow then chest and bi's Monday at the new gym.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice session there!

Are smith hacks the same as cissy hacks? Ie the bar behind you?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like a nice session, good luck tomorrow :whistling:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Nice session there!
> 
> Are smith hacks the same as cissy hacks? Ie the bar behind you?


I just position the bar as a normal squat on my traps but walk my feet right forward mate.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ultraburn,salted caramel green tea and ibuprofen will get me through the door shift tonight I reckon,if I drop anything I'm fvcked lol.

Not the best pics but can see the vascularity coming through



Stupid iphone won't let me upload any more doing my head in.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuk yes!! Look at the fcuking veins your like a road map!!! Quads looking awesome mate and same with calfs. Get in. Must be buzzing (as much as you can be when dieting) ?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Legs look awesome mate, vascularity is crazy!!

How long you been dieting now fella?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk yes!! Look at the fcuking veins your like a road map!!! Quads looking awesome mate and same with calfs. Get in. Must be buzzing (as much as you can be when dieting) ?


Mate I'll be honest and hope I'm not jinxing myself but I'm feeling great dieting,this weekend I have had a refeed,not all clean,but that's it from next 3 weeks I will be living like a monk lol.Thanks for the kind words,as i've said to get compliments on legs from you means a lot as you've some pair on you!



Sharpy76 said:


> Legs look awesome mate, vascularity is crazy!!
> 
> How long you been dieting now fella?


Must be about 12 weeks now but dieting properly with show in mind for about 5.It helps that I've got an addicitive personality because I actually enjoy prepping food,weighing out my supps etc and when I wake in the morning I'm excited to get out powerwalking I never want to roll over and go back to sleep!

Going to do double cardio today,will be heading down to gym this AM to do abs and either stairmaster or crosstrainer for 45 mins then will do half an hour/45 this evening.Diet will be reasonably relaxed today,nothing crazy just a day of enjoyable homecooked food,then hit the next 3 weeks hard and get all the cuts out hopefully!

Support appreciated as always guys,really glad I decided to do a log it's helping massively.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Trained fasted today had 50mcg T3,2 x black bombs and 2 litres of water before doing abs and cardio.Sipped 10g BCAA,5g glutamine during.

Abs

Rope crunches - Pin 5 on stack 15/12/10/8 about 20 secs between sets,drop set to pin 3 then up to pin 6 to failure

Hanging leg raises - 3x10

Hyperextensions - Bodyweight x 15,10kg plate x 12,5 kg plate x 12

Captains chair 3x10

Ab machine - full stack 2 x failure

20 mins on Stairmaster,job done feeling good,will do more cardio later on.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Last day of not eating totally clean,visited my gran,had to eat lasagne and chips and chocolate biscuits,can't disappoint my gran


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Black and white ways looks better haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

GolfDelta said:


> View attachment 149802
> 
> 
> Black and white ways looks better haha


And the cheesey smile. 

Impressed mate


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> And the cheesey smile.
> 
> Impressed mate


Cheesy?!Thats just my smile!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

GolfDelta said:


> Cheesy?!Thats just my smile!


And its the smile you need for the show mate! :thumb:

People like @Suprakill4 would have to practice that more than they're posing


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> And its the smile you need for the show mate! :thumb:
> 
> People like @Suprakill4 would have to practice that more than they're posing


Lol harsh!He does have awesome wheels to be fair!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

GolfDelta said:


> Lol harsh!He does have awesome wheels to be fair!


Awesome wheels but no smile. People say to me that I'm a miserable git . I'm not , i just look it you've not got that :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm amazed at the amount of work you are putting in. It shows how dedicated a person needs to be to reach their goal. I've never read a show prep thread before and I honestly didn't realise what was involved.

Pictures look amazing.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

The black and white are good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking awesome mate :beer:


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking awesome again m8 keep it up


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Afrer rotten sleep pattern all weekend from work yet still training I decided to have a radox bath/diclazepam/nytol and a small glass of chilled vodka.Solid 7 hours,don't think I moved from the position I drifted off in,feel really refreshed!

Food prep for today was all done yesterday so plan is

Wake - Litre water,50mcg T3, 2x black bombs

1 hour power walk with 10g iBCAA and 5 g Glutamine during

Meal 1 - 6 egg white,1 whole egg,veg (made into omelette),50g oats mixed with 25g whey,100g fresh pineapple

Meal 2 - 75g Basmati 150g cod,veg

Meal 3 - 75g Basmati 100g tuna

TRAIN - 10g iBCAA,5g Glutamine,30g Maltodextrin Intra

Meal 4 PW) - 50g Honey Hoops,200ml Hazelnut milk,60g whey,5g Glutamine

Meal 5 - 100g Basmati,220g chicken,veg

Meal 6 - Either chicken thigh or lean meat with olive oil/avacado

or whey and peanut butter

Will be training chest and bi's at the new gym this afternoon so will see what he has in store for me.Cardio is being upped going to start with an extra half hour PM session and see how things go,will be done on stationary bike.I've pinned a tick list to my wall so I have tto do it lol,no tick by bed time and i've failed that day!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a lovely night cap!! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

nice way to get off snoozing mate 

Diet looks good, similar to mine, but I have less fish meals. thankfully.... :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Chest and bi's

Superset about 20 secs rest between sets

Incline Smith machine 20kg each side 15/12/10/8

Flat DB Flyes 14kg 15/12/10/8

Last set 10kg each side Smith x 20

8kg DB flyes x 20

Superset 20 secs rest between sets

Weighted dips 15kg plate 15/12/10/8

Cable flyes 3/4 stack 15/12/10/8

Last set body weight dips to failure

1/4 stack cable flyes to failure

Bis

Superset 20 secs rest

Preacher machine 1/4 stack 15/12/10/8

Standing DB curls 14kg 15/12/10/8

Standing cable bicep curls 1/4 stack(superman style) x 30

20 mins on stairmaster after.Diet been stuck to as planned.Huge pump was a good session was very vascular.Feel that I'll be starving later!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Chest and bi's
> 
> Superset about 20 secs rest between sets
> 
> ...


Killing it mate! Can't wait for your comp :beer:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are the super sets a thing you do as part of your normal training or are they just being used as part of your prep to increase the intensity of the workouts ?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Are the super sets a thing you do as part of your normal training or are they just being used as part of your prep to increase the intensity of the workouts ?


Been recommended as part of training from prep guy mate just doing as I'm told!Enjoying it though!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You can get through a hell of a lot of work super setting. I'm not sure it would be possible to train like that all year but for a few months it should give good results.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

All set for tomorrow,weights smashed and 2 hours cardio done today


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought I'd done well with 40 minutes cardio but 2 hours is insane.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Weird nights sleep,was shattered was in bed for 10/half 10 then woke up an hour later after having a nightmare about me and my mates wife being stabbed!Got back to sleep only to wake a few hours later and my bed was SOAKED in sweat,like I'd taken a massive dose of DNP then binged on haribo,can only assume this is the tren kicking in properly lol so I'm excited to see whats about to happen seen as I've been getting good results already.Anyway got back to sleep and had another nightmare about working on a door where some guy p1ssed in my cup of tea so I put him out took him round the corner and kicked and stabbed him to death then went on the run from the police!Bit freaked out,and that was without any sleep aids/vodka!Away to drink some more water than usual and add electrolyte powder before my walk cos I've sweated so much!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Weird nights sleep,was shattered was in bed for 10/half 10 then woke up an hour later after having a nightmare about me and my mates wife being stabbed!Got back to sleep only to wake a few hours later and my bed was SOAKED in sweat,like I'd taken a massive dose of DNP then binged on haribo,can only assume this is the tren kicking in properly lol so I'm excited to see whats about to happen seen as I've been getting good results already.Anyway got back to sleep and had another nightmare about working on a door where some guy p1ssed in my cup of tea so I put him out took him round the corner and kicked and stabbed him to death then went on the run from the police!Bit freaked out,and that was without any sleep aids/vodka!Away to drink some more water than usual and add electrolyte powder before my walk cos I've sweated so much!


Weirdo. You taking ZMA as that stuff gives me odd dreams...

If not then you're just odd. :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

aad123 said:


> You can get through a hell of a lot of work super setting. I'm not sure it would be possible to train like that all year but for a few months it should give good results.


The way I usually train is sort of 'powerbuilding' eg if I was doing back I'd start on deadlifts and go heavy and go for a 1RM every 3 weeks or so,keeping reps low working sets 1-6 reps,then next exercise would maybe be weighted pullups/meadow rows rep range 8-10 then next straight arm pulldowns/pullover machine 12-15 reps.obviously not the same exercises every week i change it up a lot but always keep the heavy compounds in as my base.I Chuck in a Y3T week 3 style week every 4-6 weeks to keep things fresh or if i'm feeling like I need it just have a deload week of 3 x full body workouts but pretty light.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Weirdo. You taking ZMA as that stuff gives me odd dreams...
> 
> If not then you're just odd. :lol:


No I didn't take anything apart from glutamine before bed lol. :sad: :gun_bandana:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PMSL at those dreams. Very knife orientated :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Weird nights sleep,was shattered was in bed for 10/half 10 then woke up an hour later after having a nightmare about me and my mates wife being stabbed!Got back to sleep only to wake a few hours later and my bed was SOAKED in sweat,like I'd taken a massive dose of DNP then binged on haribo,can only *assume* this is the tren kicking in properly lol so I'm excited to see whats about to happen seen as I've been getting good results already.Anyway got back to sleep and had another nightmare about working on a door where some guy p1ssed in my cup of tea so I put him out took him round the corner and kicked and stabbed him to death then went on the run from the police!Bit freaked out,and that was without any sleep aids/vodka!Away to drink some more water than usual and add electrolyte powder before my walk cos I've sweated so much!


Assume? You're a fvcking lunatic in your dreams, killing people?!

Safe so say there's no assumptions about it, the tren is definitely kicking in:lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Assume? You're a fvcking lunatic in your dreams, killing people?!
> 
> Safe so say there's no assumptions about it, the tren is definitely kicking in:lol:


Haha you do make a very valid point!All water weight gone from the weekend was bang on 14 again this morning.40 mins Powerwalk done very stuffy and close outside....makes me want to stab folk lol.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting some androxine in for when my ripblend is done will run that for 5 days then orals only for 10 days up to comp day!had a good day so far 40 mins Powerwalk done this morning went in town bought some nakd bars and vyomax choc chip flapjacks for when I have a small refeed at weekend then sunbathed for an hour,yes in Dundee!On the bike now doing half an hour/40 mins and wi do some more cardio pre bed.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

No comment on the boxers please.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> View attachment 149962
> View attachment 149963
> View attachment 149964
> View attachment 149965
> ...


Starting to come together nicely mate. Well done!

Boxers are shyte though :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking great good job


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Posing still needs a lot of work,I know I'm not making the most of my physique but getting help again tomorrow.Boxers may not be stylish but they are comfy ok Diggy!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Posing still needs a lot of work,I know I'm not making the most of my physique but getting help again tomorrow.Boxers may not be stylish but they are comfy ok Diggy!


Do us a favour mate. Next time you do the front most muscular pose do a pic how you are doing it now and one holding your knuckles pushing together instead of palms if that makes sense?

For some doing that makes width better and it definitely does for me.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm actually p1ssed off looking at the pics cos I look better in real life lol it's a headfvck!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I'm actually p1ssed off looking at the pics cos I look better in real life lol it's a headfvck!!


Mate, you look fvcking awesome!

We're all the same regarding pics, never fvcking happy lol!

Just keep on doing what you're doing and you'll smash it, no doubt!

But do something with those fvcking awful pants:lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Mate, you look fvcking awesome!
> 
> We're all the same regarding pics, never fvcking happy lol!
> 
> ...


Leave the pants out of this ok,I'm hungry and tired LEAVE THE PANTS ALONE!

But you're Prob right everyone is same about pics just annoyed ha


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

45 mins cardio done did the bike today as it's raining!Training shoulders and calves up at the different gym today.

Feeling sh1t just now,miserable and feel like my physique has gone backwards even though it's probably not!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

GolfDelta said:


> 45 mins cardio done did the bike today as it's raining!Training shoulders and calves up at the different gym today.
> 
> Feeling sh1t just now,miserable and feel like my physique has gone backwards even though it's probably not!


Looking brill mate. Don't listen to yourself!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Looking brill mate. Don't listen to yourself!


Thanks mate it really is a head fvck didn't think I'd suffer as bad!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

After all my ranting and moaning had a great day.Trained one on one with the guy who's helping with my prep,brilliant shoulder and calves session.Wanted to have a look at my compulsories and said he was really happy.After feeling so miserable over last few days it was a real boost,especially seen as I've prepped myself this far I am well pleased!

Unfortunately got called in last minute to work tonight so start in 50 mins only just had my tea and away to have a bath.Will be a long shift!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I always find the mental side of prep the worst. You get through the diet and training, auto pilot mode at times but the head fvck is horrible but like others have said, and don't be too critical of youself. We are and will always be our own worst critic, and easier said than done I know, try not to let it grip you too much and think postitive.

Looking ace anyway and glad you're feeling better about things. :thumbup1:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Keeks said:


> I always find the mental side of prep the worst. You get through the diet and training, auto pilot mode at times but the head fvck is horrible but like others have said, and don't be too critical of youself. We are and will always be our own worst critic, and easier said than done I know, try not to let it grip you too much and think postitive.
> 
> Looking ace anyway and glad you're feeling better about things. :thumbup1:


Thanks a lot,genuinely appreciate all the support on here!Just bought my trunks


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Thanks a lot,genuinely appreciate all the support on here!Just bought my trunks


Always found the support on here amazing, when you get low moments there's someone who understands, can relate to the mind games that you go through and give you a well needed push. Think it's defo need through prep too as you've got so much going through your mind, I found I don't think straight at all, lol. But also find those little doubts do push you through the tough times when you just can't be a$$ed to move, never mind train, as you know you've got to give it your all.

Cool, getting to the exciting part now. :thumbup1:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Always found the support on here amazing, when you get low moments there's someone who understands, can relate to the mind games that you go through and give you a well needed push. Think it's defo need through prep too as you've got so much going through your mind, I found I don't think straight at all, lol. But also find those little doubts do push you through the tough times when you just can't be a$$ed to move, never mind train, as you know you've got to give it your all.
> 
> Cool, getting to the exciting part now. :thumbup1:


It really is helping me,especially as none of my mates have competed it's difficult for them to understand all these little doubts and think I'm just fishing for compliments if I say I feel small/flat etc!

Cardio on bike again it's hammering down!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I'm actually p1ssed off looking at the pics cos I look better in real life lol it's a headfvck!!


Its a problem with a lot of modern camera phones TBH. If you have a digital camera, may be with using that as typically they will be better.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Thanks a lot,genuinely appreciate all the support on here!Just bought my trunks


My first prep last year and my head was in a mess for most of it. Even though i had Scott and @Bad Alan and other assuring me, i was still sure i wasn't gonna come in and gonna look right on stage. even 2 days out i was panicking coz my legs were still smooth. But in the end i was came in and didn't look too bad. Prep is a massive head fcuk but if you trust your prep coach and the people round you to be honest and they are telling you that you are looking well, then relax a little and rely on them.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

looking good bud keeping lot of fullness and tightening up nice.

how you feeling this week?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

No carb day today away to do abs and cardio now!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Delboy GLA said:


> looking good bud keeping lot of fullness and tightening up nice.
> 
> how you feeling this week?


Feeling better now mate picked up after yesterday!


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

low carbs are only **** for first few days then you get some energy back from somewhere then it comes and goes again is what I find personally.

I've dropped carbs to around 50g for these last couple of weeks but I kept them up high as possible during my cut to help with my mens physique mass aspect, I just don't have the ability to loss any muscle mass during a cut so glycogen in the muscle is so important ive tried keto in the past and it left me stringy and flat.

cant wait to take the stage, my mate & prep coach is guest posing at your show. Big Ian "The Rock" Sturrock you'll see some hard grainy muscle on him he's looking fantastic right now, training like a machine as ever.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> It really is helping me,especially as none of my mates have competed it's difficult for them to understand all these little doubts and think I'm just fishing for compliments if I say I feel small/flat etc!
> 
> Cardio on bike again it's hammering down!


Yeah they won't see it the same, as in tiny little details that you notice and focus on, to you they add to the doubts and worries; to them they just don't seem to understand. The beauty of here though is that most will relate to it.

Seriously though, the folk on here have been great, supportive and just generally there to keep you motivated when you have a wobble. Know I would have struggled loads more without some of the people on here.

Enjoy the cardio!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

IN


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Love/hate relationship with tren continues,sleep is sh1t,but leaning out daily it appears





Feel like I've had no sleep,training back and tris with prep guy this afternoon and working on the door tonight,Saturday and all day/night Sunday due to bank holiday.Expecting delivery of AP Androxine today so may do a @Clubber Lang and bang some of that in before work haha,some dhacks ultraburn too and I'll be good to go :tongue:

Chilling just now will do 45 mins cardio soon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Love/hate relationship with tren continues,sleep is sh1t,but leaning out daily it appears
> 
> View attachment 150119
> 
> ...


Veiny cùnt :lol:

Androxine, that the tren suspension?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Veiny cùnt :lol:
> 
> Androxine, that the tren suspension?


I know lol i'm not sure I like it but at least I know I'm losing bodyfat!

Aye water based tren suspension,gets very good reviews.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking sh!t hot mate, seriously. You've even inspired a fellow jock to start doing cardio after avoiding like the plague haha keep up the good work pal


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Stevie909 said:


> Looking sh!t hot mate, seriously. You've even inspired a fellow jock to start doing cardio after avoiding like the plague haha keep up the good work pal


Cheers mate much appreciated!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I know lol i'm not sure I like it but at least I know I'm losing bodyfat!
> 
> Aye water based tren suspension,gets very good reviews.


Planning an epic rebound mate after comp or just taking it easy?

I can imagine it does lol mtren+ for me this morning


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Planning an epic rebound mate after comp or just taking it easy?
> 
> I can imagine it does lol mtren+ for me this morning


Going to take it easy,as an ex fatty I'm cautious.Will Prob gradually increase cals and just take 400mg test a week with oxys and get lifting heavy on the compounds again!

What brand Mtren?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Going to take it easy,as an ex fatty I'm cautious.Will Prob gradually increase cals and just take 400mg test a week with oxys and get lifting heavy on the compounds again!
> 
> What brand Mtren?


Sounds like a plan mate!!

It's bsi, prefer it for being water based over the NP oil based.

Tbh I'm sacking it off now lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Love/hate relationship with tren continues,sleep is sh1t,but leaning out daily it appears
> 
> View attachment 150119
> 
> ...


lol, hear tren cough off AP tren-base is killer! Enjoy! Let me know how you get on. Its water based of ED jabs too, lucky you ha.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

GolfDelta said:


> Love/hate relationship with tren continues,sleep is sh1t,but leaning out daily it appears
> 
> View attachment 150119
> 
> ...


Androxine is the devils work!! That stuff with a good diet melts fat!!

I took it 45 mins pre workout and I levitated in the gym.

Pip was harsh and by heck could I eckers like breath after a heavy set lol.

Special but pricey.

Will use again though for sure.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Androxine is the devils work!! That stuff with a good diet melts fat!!
> 
> I took it 45 mins pre workout and I levitated in the gym.
> 
> ...


Lol it arrived today looks like custard!!I got it at a decent price will start it next week can't wait.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Back and tris today not really sure on reps and weights as was just told 'do this,do that,stop,good,one more' etc lol but exercises were;

Back

Bit of kit like a custom built hammer strength kind of neutral grip lat pull/high row

Wide lat pulldowns

High incline bench dumbell rows with chest on bench,neutral grip

Close grip lat pulls

Tris

Close grip bar pushdowns

Reverse grip pushdowns with a triangle shaped attachment never seem before,really felt these

Reverse close grip bench

Seated chest press with exes bar wedges in across handles,very effective!

Good workout,did some posing after getting on ok I'll get there for the show!doesn't help I've zero grave or coordination!

Lowering carbs as of tomorrow,had last jab on rip blend today and start var and androxine on Monday,looking forward to see how much more bodyfat I can strip!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Had an easy night at work last night but only goit about 3 or 4v hours sleep again.Did 80 mins cardio fasted then 50g oats,60 whey and 2 whole eggs.

Jabbed half ml androxine in each bi then trained bis.Was very vascular and full.Went in no bother was fearing the worst tbh.

*Bi's*

Rope cable curls 2 x warm up sets then half stack 15/12/10/8 20 secs resr in between sets

Alternate Hammer curls 16kg 12/10/8/8 (each arm) 20 secs rest between sets

Seated preacher machine half stack 12/10/10/8 20 secs rest then drop set to 1/4 stack to failure

Barbell curls 30kg 15/12/10/10 20 secs rest between sets

Superman cable curls quarter stack 2 x 12 then drop set to failure

Reverse barbell curls 20kg x 10/10/10

Didn't feel much increased aggression in gym but feel p1ssed off and depressed now prob the androxine,will give it another go on Monday if it makes me feel the same i won't use again.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Getting leaner and leaner @GolfDelta!!!

Arms/delts look awesome as does back mate!

Really coming together:thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Morning all,weekend was fine,no bother at work and eating was spot on,dropped 50g of carbs and have now upped cardio to between 1.5-2 hours daily depending on what/if I'm training weights that day.

Managed to get 7 hours kip last night for the first time in weeks,have I woke up feeling fresh?No i've woke up with a massive dose of man flu :sad:

Any advice on what to do diet/training wise today?I don't want this to become an excuse to stray from my diet but reckon my body is telling me something!I'll maybe ignore low carbs today and make some homemade soup while ensuring I hit at least 200g protein.I don't eat dairy anyway which I know is to be avoided when you've got a cold.

Weights seems like a daft idea what about cardio?I already drink at least 8 litres of water a day and about 7g vit C a day so thinking more green tea?I take 2 doses of mutli vit a day,glutamine 4 times a day,coq10,vit b complex,vit d3,saw palmetto.Is this just down to lowered immune system from dieting?!

Not happy!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I personally just rest when I've got a cold etc. Lots of fluids, whey shakes and good old fashioned chicken soup.

Its more frustrating than anything though isnt it?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

miguelmolez said:


> I personally just rest when I've got a cold etc. Lots of fluids, whey shakes and good old fashioned chicken soup.
> 
> Its more frustrating than anything though isnt it?


The worst thing recently has been lack of sleep,the one night I get a decent sleep,I wake up ill,very furstrating!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> The worst thing recently has been lack of sleep,the one night I get a decent sleep,I wake up ill,very furstrating!


Will pass in a couple of days mate, just get your rest in. I've tried to power thorugh being ill in the past and its a been a waste of time once I've got to the gym to do either cardio or weights!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

@DiggyV any advice on this one?Rest up?Fruit and veg instaed of usual carb sources?Keep cals the same?

Or take as much stims as I can handle,smash in my winny and var and a preworkout Androxine shot and go and smash chest and man the fvck up?!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Morning all,weekend was fine,no bother at work and eating was spot on,dropped 50g of carbs and have now upped cardio to between 1.5-2 hours daily depending on what/if I'm training weights that day.
> 
> Managed to get 7 hours kip last night for the first time in weeks,have I woke up feeling fresh?No i've woke up with a massive dose of man flu :sad:
> 
> ...


Could be a number of things mate. I sometimes get it following a jab - classic test flu - normally only if it has been pippy though. Unlikely to be lowered immune through dieting IMO as your cals are still way above a normal maintenance level, plus you are well dosed up on supps- specifically anti oxidants (VitC & COQ10). Strangely one of the triggers to get flu or cold-like symptoms or make you more susceptible is a drop in cortisol. Cortisol is the stress hormone - actually the bad one, and is obviously released when you are under stress. However it also gets released when you have bad sleep patterns. It has a habit however of staving off colds and the symptoms to allow you to cope better under stressful conditions. This is one of the reasons that people get ill when they go on holiday. Working flat out before hand, you get away relax, cortisol drops and you get a cold, or a cold you have been harbouring but keeping under control suddenly takes over.

So, phew, it may have actually been the fact that your cortisol levels dropped when you got the good night, and the let a pre-existing cold take hold.

The other side of the coin is that the drop in cortisol is also the reason that after a good nights sleep you feel refreshed - less stressed.

Now what can you do about it?

I never have a cold where the flu like symptoms last more than 2-3 days, and in fact normally 24 hours. I may have a cough that hangs around but none of the aching or sniffly sh1t. The way I do this is by killing it through heat.  One of the reasons your body gets a fever when you get a viral infection is to kill the virus. Most of the human viruses don like any temperature above body heat. The cold virus is worse, it likes to replicate in a temp that is a little lower than body heat - which it finds in your nose. What I do is the following:

Last thing at night - I make up the following:

300ml hot milk

30g honey

shot of alcohol - a good generous one.

Mix up. 

Run a bath as hot as you can stand, get in. once you are used to it, add more hot, and more hot and more hot. It should be uncomfortable and you should be sweating.

Drink the concoction whilst lazing in the bath.

Stay in as long as you can stand - the longer the better. Ten get into bed with plenty of blankets or duvets and sleeeeeep.

What is happening is that the bath is basically inducing an artificial fever in you, raising your body temp. This elevated temp starts to kill the virus, and hopefully allows your immune system to pick up the rest.

The drink also has a purpose, heating the milk releases tryptophan which will help you sleep better. Honey is a great anti microbe substance, and is more than just a sweet syrup. and the alcohol will also help you sleep (really just tastes good though).

This works a treat for me, and it is uncomfortable, but I never have a cold more than 2-3 days and mostly 24 hours.

Good Luck pal, couldn't have come at a worse point either.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> @DiggyV any advice on this one?Rest up?Fruit and veg instaed of usual carb sources?Keep cals the same?
> 
> Or take as much stims as I can handle,smash in my winny and var and a preworkout Androxine shot and go and smash chest and man the fvck up?!


was just replying buddy 

You can also try adding a couple of scoops of man the fcuk up to your shake..... :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Could be a number of things mate. I sometimes get it following a jab - classic test flu - normally only if it has been pippy though. Unlikely to be lowered immune through dieting IMO as your cals are still way above a normal maintenance level, plus you are well dosed up on supps- specifically anti oxidants (VitC & COQ10). Strangely one of the triggers to get flu or cold-like symptoms or make you more susceptible is a drop in cortisol. Cortisol is the stress hormone - actually the bad one, and is obviously released when you are under stress. However it also gets released when you have bad sleep patterns. It has a habit however of staving off colds and the symptoms to allow you to cope better under stressful conditions. This is one of the reasons that people get ill when they go on holiday. Working flat out before hand, you get away relax, cortisol drops and you get a cold, or a cold you have been harbouring but keeping under control suddenly takes over.
> 
> So, phew, it may have actually been the fact that your cortisol levels dropped when you got the good night, and the let a pre-existing cold take hold.
> 
> ...


I have had a bit if stress in the shape of crazy females recently.

I took a shot of whisky,honey lemon juice and hot water after a radox bath last night with 2 x 1mg etizolam.

Funnily enough the cold symptoms have come on since jabbing androxine.....

May try a combo of man the fvck up in my shake then do as you suggested this evening haha.Don't drink milk though would almond milk be ok?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I have had a bit if stress in the shape of crazy females recently.
> 
> I took a shot of whisky,honey lemon juice and hot water after a radox bath last night with 2 x 1mg etizolam.
> 
> ...


I just checked and almond milk contains tryptophan as well so its all good, you may not need to warm it as cows milk only gives up its tryptophan when warmed. Also I am not sure how it behaves when warmed - you'll know better than me on that one.

A good boiling tonight should work wonders.

I have only had 'test flu' once, and picked up on it as 2 weeks on the run after some pippy Test E - I would get it for 24 hours and feel like crap. Switched labs and no issue since. Source gave me replacements though :thumb:

Androxine is Tren base in water isn't it? It may have an impact as you are getting it all in one hit effectively. Good choice and seriously better option that mTren.

That sh1t is not really a trenbolone, but methyl trienolone, a compound originally designed to be taken orally. Its really fcuking nasty stuff and possibly the most toxic of all the AAS out there (and one of three I wont ever touch). Stings like hell when you pin it and has been linked to Rhabdomylosis, in some cases on low doses (1.5 mg / day) - this is where damaged skeletal muscles break down and enter the blood stream, stressing the kidneys massively. You know damaged like when you train... Easy to spot as your urine goes orange / brown. If ignored you will go into kidney failure. Also its massively liver toxic even when pinned.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I just checked and almond milk contains tryptophan as well so its all good, you may not need to warm it as cows milk only gives up its tryptophan when warmed. Also I am not sure how it behaves when warmed - you'll know better than me on that one.
> 
> A good boiling tonight should work wonders.
> 
> ...


UKM is blessed to have you on here lol cheers for all the info mate really appreciate the help and guidance!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

And yes it's water based tren S!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> UKM is blessed to have you on here lol cheers for all the info mate really appreciate the help and guidance!


mate its never a problem, you should have realised this by now :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> UKM is blessed to have you on here lol cheers for all the info mate really appreciate the help and guidance!


+1 on that!!

Hope you shake it off soon enough though mate, sucks, especially the timing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How we looking mate?

All still on track? Hope so :beer:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> How we looking mate?
> 
> All still on track? Hope so :beer:


^^^ this

hope the cold cleared mate.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow mate.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Well done on the place mate won't ruin the surprise for everyone but it's top three


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

What?!?!

Why no updates @GolfDelta?!?!?!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> What?!?!
> 
> Why no updates @GolfDelta?!?!?!


Must be a post show food coma..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> What?!?!
> 
> Why no updates @GolfDelta?!?!?!


X2!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

X3


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

X4


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

x5


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

x6


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

x7


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry guys decided I just needed to get my head down the rest of my prep!!

Came third and got an invite to the British the pic is of top 3 be interested to hear your comments!



And my favourite pic.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Will try to get better pics later didn't realise they were so small!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats mate!!

Thought you'd gone and got your head down tbh. Can't blame you 

Accepted the invite?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Congrats mate!!
> 
> Thought you'd gone and got your head down tbh. Can't blame you
> 
> Accepted the invite?


Cheers mate,tbh I don't think I'll go to the British,want to just live normally for a bit,eat some normal food,train heavy and concentrate on next season and winning 

Had some great feedback,Andy Polhill approached me and told me he had me as 1st and I will do well in the future,not back compliment from a Mr Univerese :blush:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Some higher def pics


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Cheers mate,tbh I don't think I'll go to the British,want to just live normally for a bit,eat some normal food,train heavy and concentrate on next season and winning
> 
> Had some great feedback,Andy Polhill approached me and told me he had me as 1st and I will do well in the future,not back compliment from a Mr Univerese :blush:


Good plan mate, no doubt you'll win as you looked great!

Must be nice getting compliments like that


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Good plan mate, no doubt you'll win as you looked great!
> 
> Must be nice getting compliments like that


Bittersweet hearing it tbh lol got told at least 4 of the judges had me 1st,3 went out their way to personally approach me afterwards to tell me,but one put me 8th.............lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Bittersweet hearing it tbh lol got told at least 4 of the judges had me 1st,3 went out their way to personally approach me afterwards to tell me,but one put me 8th.............lol.


8th!! I'd of hunted the pr**k down and demanded a reason lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You've done fantastically well mate:thumbup1: Forget the judges, you know what you have achieved. The disparity in the judging opinion is a failing of the system not of your own achievement.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Did number 6 win?

He looks very flat and almost malnourished to me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You've done amazing mate. Can't judge anything in pics but the pics I can see, the winner looks not a patch on you he is skinny. And number 3. He looks fat?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mingster said:


> You've done fantastically well mate:thumbup1: Forget the judges, you know what you have achieved. The disparity in the judging opinion is a failing of the system not of your own achievement.


Couldn't have put that better. Some decisions seem horrendous to me at shows.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Contest said:


> Did number 6 win?
> 
> He looks very flat and almost malnourished to me.


Exactly!!!! Look at his left arm! Looks tiny and smaller than his right by a lot.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

As others have said well done.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

congrats mate you looked brilliant!


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

number 6 looks skinny, how on earth did he win?!

number 3 looks like he forgot to cut :lol:

But well done mate, congrats.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

8th?!?! What a fvcking bellend!

You looked great @GolfDelta, legs are awesome!

Congrats man:thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheers for all the comments really appreciate it!!

Put it this way the show has given me an insight into how these things are run and judged that's all i'm going to say.

End of the day,it was my first show,I placed,got an invite to the British and I fvcking loved being on stage,waited for the nerves to kick in......they just never came!

Next goal is to get in such good shape that it isn't even questionable whether I should be 1st or not.....roll on next comp. :thumb:


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

judging from the pics, I would have given you first place...the judge that gave you less than first prize was either bias or blind..or simply jealous...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Cheers for all the comments really appreciate it!!
> 
> Put it this way the show has given me an insight into how these things are run and judged that's all i'm going to say.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit mate, only way is up now!!

You'll be a unit in another year, not many people do their first show with legs like you either. Loads play catch up on those but you're in a great place!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That's the spirit mate, only way is up now!!
> 
> You'll be a unit in another year, not many people do their first show with legs like you either. Loads play catch up on those but you're in a great place!


Thanks mate.It's weird as fvck looking at pics of yourself on stage,I only saw them today for first time and was like,fvck I actually look ok,first time I've ever said that haha.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good attitude mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Well done big guy, must feel great


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you got any pics of your mate that toke the overall???


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking ace, well done! :beer:

That first show is always such a great learning curve, so at least you know the feel of things for next time, even just knowing how it feels/how you look on stage, makes a difference going forward.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Well done big guy, must feel great


Thanks mate,it was agreat feeling being on stage!



grant hunter said:


> Have you got any pics of your mate that toke the overall???


Was nice to meet you mate,as you can tell was a bit scattered brained lol.I do have pics on Dads camera will try to get them up,you like his routine?Epic haha.



Keeks said:


> Looking ace, well done! :beer:
> 
> That first show is always such a great learning curve, so at least you know the feel of things for next time, even just knowing how it feels/how you look on stage, makes a difference going forward.


Cheers  I enjoyed being on stage,felt totally at home and can't for next show already.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Thanks mate,it was agreat feeling being on stage!
> 
> Was nice to meet you mate,as you can tell was a bit scattered brained lol.I do have pics on Dads camera will try to get them up,you like his routine?Epic haha.
> 
> Cheers  I enjoyed being on stage,felt totally at home and can't for next show already.


yeah was good to talk to you. Was goiny come an see you earlier on but thought I would leave you too it. Scatter brainier I thought it was just the accent I couldn't understand haha again well done, and I have no idea how you didn't place higher if not win, honestly.

With the his routine I thought he had bottled it cause he didn't come on then the next thing I know he's standing on a seat next too me. It was class


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

grant hunter said:


> yeah was good to talk to you. Was goiny come an see you earlier on but thought I would leave you too it. Scatter brainier I thought it was just the accent I couldn't understand haha again well done, and I have no idea how you didn't place higher if not win, honestly.
> 
> With the his routine I thought he had bottled it cause he didn't come on then the next thing I know he's standing on a seat next too me. It was class


Thanks mate,if anything not coming higher has made me want to push myself harder for when I next compete so may be a blessing in disguise.You should have come over earlier I didn't know what to do with myself lol couldn't sit still was up and down like a yo-yo.

His routine was brilliant beaten only by Ian Sturrocks,for a big man he can't half move!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well done mate, you did awesome :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Thanks mate,it was agreat feeling being on stage!


Don't think I will ever get on stage as BB-er due to some dodgy leg genetics (and no that's not an excuse before anyone chimes in - trust me) however have played to 1500 as a guitarist in a band so kinda understand the buzz once you have the first 15seconds of terror out of the way :lol:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Thanks mate,if anything not coming higher has made me want to push myself harder for when I next compete so may be a blessing in disguise.You should have come over earlier I didn't know what to do with myself lol couldn't sit still was up and down like a yo-yo.
> 
> His routine was brilliant beaten only by Ian Sturrocks,for a big man he can't half move!


Suppose it would be a lot better coming third than walking into your first show and coming first. For me I would just give up after that thinking I am the bomb. I was the same didn't really know what to do with myself, as it was my first ever show.

OMG that guy can move....... :-0 me an some random guy next to me turned and looked at each other in amazement then continued to watch. Break dancing weighing about 18 stone can't be easy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MrGRoberts said:


> number 6 looks skinny, how on earth did he win?!
> 
> number 3 looks like he forgot to cut :lol:
> 
> But well done mate, congrats.


'Forgot to cut' hahahahaha. That really made me laugh lol!

He appeared to deserve first place no doubt about that. For 4 judges to place him first, and 1 judge to place him eighth. Wtf. Surely that persons loyalties/alliances should be questioned! Or eyesight even?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> 'Forgot to cut' hahahahaha. That really made me laugh lol!
> 
> He appeared to deserve first place no doubt about that. For 4 judges to place him first, and 1 judge to place him eighth. Wtf. Surely that persons loyalties/alliances should be questioned! Or eyesight even?


haha if he was my mate i would of told him not to compete to save the embarrassment haha...

i know mate, GolfDelta clearly wins that its so obvious. Its actually embarrassing that they gave it to number 6 :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Surely lowest. And highest placing should be cast out and then average the rest....which puts you first.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

PHMG said:


> Surely lowest. And highest placing should be cast out and then average the rest....which puts you first.


You'd like to think so mate,but it didn't I got third so that's life.It's done,history,my first comp done!Things for me to take away is that I had experienced BBers tell me I deserved to place higher and more importantly,I absolutely loved being on stage.

I will compete again no doubt aboutr it,probably aim for the Nabba Scotland next season.Next time hopefully I'm a monster and there will be no question about my placing lol.

Back and tri's today,bring on the rebound. :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done pal and you looked great and should of come 1st really looking at the pics.

The judging at NABBA at moment seems to be fcuked up. My mate did NABBA north on Sunday and came 1st in class 1 and should of got overall but they have it Bernie cooper who is 68 instead! The organiser even rang my mate to say he was embarrassed about the decision! Seems to be a lot of political bullsh1t.

Was it class 1 you did mate?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Well done pal and you looked great and should of come 1st really looking at the pics.
> 
> The judging at NABBA at moment seems to be fcuked up. My mate did NABBA north on Sunday and came 1st in class 1 and should of got overall but they have it Bernie cooper who is 68 instead! The organiser even rang my mate to say he was embarrassed about the decision! Seems to be a lot of political bullsh1t.
> 
> Was it class 1 you did mate?


Cheers mate!This was just an open show not NABBA,I was in first timers as never competed before at all.I'm not gonna let the result get me down,pointless doing that just want to get bigger and leaner now haha.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Cheers mate!This was just an open show not NABBA,I was in first timers as never competed before at all.I'm not gonna let the result get me down,pointless doing that just want to get bigger and leaner now haha.


see it would help if i read a few more posts haha! Mate its your first show so just take it as an experience and build from there. You've got a great starting block now after seeing how you came in this time so all you can do now is get better!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> see it would help if i read a few more posts haha! Mate its your first show so just take it as an experience and build from there. You've got a great starting block now after seeing how you came in this time so all you can do now is get better!


Cheers bud,as i've said I loved being on stage and loved the experience.Think I was born to prance about on stage,in pants,wearing tan and hitting poses haha.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Incredible mate , what a transformation from the 18stone shot to now !!

Inspirational to me !


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> View attachment 151202


Outstanding!

reps on the way mate - once I have spread the diggy love a little more


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> reps on the way mate - once I have spread the diggy love a little more


Lol you already gave me some mate no need for any more,thanks though!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> View attachment 151202


That is pretty amazing mate!!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

GolfDelta said:


> View attachment 151206


What's the time difference between the two photos mate?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

What the fat to on stage??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

GolfDelta said:


> What the fat to on stage??


Yea


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea


Just checked as itunes allows you to check date taken and it's pretty much 3 years exactly.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

GolfDelta said:


> Just checked as itunes allows you to check date taken and it's pretty much 3 years exactly.


That's good work mate.  I may be able to do it before I'm dead. Rock on!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> View attachment 151206


Amazing picture mate!!!!!! Hamstrings look awesome.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh and your posing was much better too!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Trained chest and bi's today,good workout and painful pump forearms were on fire,nice to feel full again


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Amazing picture mate!!!!!! Hamstrings look awesome.


Thanks mate my hams and glutes totally came in last minute after my water manipulation,was worried tbh didn't want a fat a$$ on stage!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Trained chest and bi's today,good workout and painful pump forearms were on fire,nice to feel full again
> 
> View attachment 151243
> 
> ...


Epic rebound is epic

You gonna keep it strictly lean bulk mate?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Epic rebound is epic
> 
> You gonna keep it strictly lean bulk mate?


I don't do dirty bulks,you've seen the before pics lol that's enough to put anyone off!

This week is just eat what I like(not much junk tbh) and train hard,next week will be calculating macros again and looking to slowly add mass.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome work mate, defo deserved a better placing too


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RACK said:


> Awesome work mate, defo deserved a better placing too


Cheers mate,we live and learn,bring on next season


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I don't do dirty bulks,you've seen the before pics lol that's enough to put anyone off!
> 
> This week is just eat what I like(not much junk tbh) and train hard,next week will be calculating macros again and looking to slowly add mass.


Good plan just don't eat too much junk like you said. It's a slippery slope if you get into the habit.

Since cutting I've discovered a few little treats that have helped and I'll definitely be keeping them in when I lean bulk. Sugar free jelly, cherry Pepsi max, TPW syrups are a god send and help keep the cravings at bay. Along with a decent amount of carbs, I won't be craving junk too often......hopefully lol.

But yeah, slow and steady all the way:thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good plan just don't eat too much junk like you said. It's a slippery slope if you get into the habit.
> 
> Since cutting I've discovered a few little treats that have helped and I'll definitely be keeping them in when I lean bulk. Sugar free jelly, cherry Pepsi max, TPW syrups are a god send and help keep the cravings at bay. Along with a decent amount of carbs, I won't be craving junk too often......hopefully lol.
> 
> But yeah, slow and steady all the way:thumb:


Exactly same as me lol cherry pepsi max and sugar free jelly,I was really enjoying blackcurrant chewable vit C tabs in my final week......how sad is that haha?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Exactly same as me lol cherry pepsi max and sugar free jelly,I was really enjoying blackcurrant chewable vit C tabs in my final week......how sad is that haha?


Chewable vit c?! I need me some of those lol.

For my bedtime meal/shake I mix up some sugar free jelly, ON vanilla flavour casein and some peanut butter, let it set then put TPW's chocolate fudge syrup all over the top. The peanut butter sinks to the bottom so it's almost like a cheesecake, fooking lovely. Much more satisfying than just drinking it as a shake!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Exactly same as me lol cherry pepsi max and sugar free jelly,I was really enjoying blackcurrant chewable vit C tabs in my final week......how sad is that haha?


God my first cut I loved chewable vit c!! They are like sweats and amazing for the cravings b


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Chewable vit c?! I need me some of those lol.
> 
> For my bedtime meal/shake I mix up some sugar free jelly, ON vanilla flavour casein and some peanut butter, let it set then put TPW's chocolate fudge syrup all over the top. The peanut butter sinks to the bottom so it's almost like a cheesecake, fooking lovely. Much more satisfying than just drinking it as a shake!


Sounds rank lol I'd need to try it i reckon!Yeh chewy vit c is like eating sweets as @Suprakill4 says!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Chewable vit c?! I need me some of those lol.
> 
> For my bedtime meal/shake I mix up some sugar free jelly, ON vanilla flavour casein and some peanut butter, let it set then put TPW's chocolate fudge syrup all over the top. The peanut butter sinks to the bottom so it's almost like a cheesecake, fooking lovely. Much more satisfying than just drinking it as a shake!


Sounds remarkably like my bedtime shake except the syrup :sad: :lol: Still look forward to it though...


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Sounds remarkably like my bedtime shake except the syrup :sad: :lol: Still look forward to it though...


Get the syrup mate and thank me later!

Zero sugar, zero fats, zero cals, what you got to lose?!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Get the syrup mate and thank me later!
> 
> Zero sugar, zero fats, zero cals, what you got to lose?!


seriously - I'm off to order now


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> seriously - I'm off to order now


Can you clean this up mods my threads being cluttered with cvnts talking about syrup.

Cheers


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

where was the comp? number 3 looks familiar I think the guy goes to my gym, do you know if hes from glasgow?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Can you clean this up mods my threads being cluttered with cvnts talking about syrup.
> 
> Cheers


more interesting than that normal shyte that's in here. PMSL. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

zak007 said:


> where was the comp? number 3 looks familiar I think the guy goes to my gym, do you know if hes from glasgow?


Show was Kilmarnock mate and yeh he was from Glasgow,sound guy helped with my tan backstage.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Show was Kilmarnock mate and yeh he was from Glasgow,sound guy helped with my tan backstage.


its the same lad then, hes got the same tatoo never spoke to him but not been going this gym much! he came second? to be fair you had a lot better condition and should have came first but its just one of those things!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

zak007 said:


> its the same lad then, hes got the same tatoo never spoke to him but not been going this gym much! he came second? to be fair you had a lot better condition and should have came first but its just one of those things!


Cheers mate,as you say just one of those things!No point getting hung up on it all I can do is work towards being bigger,leaner and a better poser next season


----------



## watyj (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey GolfDelta, if you have kik add me I would appreciate some sound advice from you. I am a soldier in Afghan really need some solid advice. Watyj is my kik name.


----------

